# Cheap Buddy Heater Alert



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=122001-2156-F273415&lpage=none

Some stores have em....some don't. Check you location.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Tsc has them for $69.

Wait a few weeks and they will be 30-50% off.


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

actually since it has been so cold I have been using my Mr. Heater/Cooker cause it has a few more BTUs. Is that mr. buddy yellow?


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks to you Kelly and to the other MS'er that started these buddy heater posts. I just picked up one for a spare at the Lowes in Burton for $39.95 and there are four left. They are sort of hidden on the shelf in the middle of the aisle, not on an end cap like a bunch of other seasonal heating stuff on clearance is. The clearance price rings up at the register. Good luck getting them guys.

EDIT: Maybe there wasn't another MS'er that posted it, I think I saw it on iceshany.com and I'm bit confused.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Southend517 said:


> actually since it has been so cold I have been using my Mr. Heater/Cooker cause it has a few more BTUs. Is that mr. buddy yellow?


Its the Dewalt version.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Gotta go pick one up. Broke mine on the ride out on the bay Sunday.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

The aluminum gas line going from the regulator to the control valve cracked and broke off on my old one earlier this year. I fixed it but its just a matter of time before it breaks again. I can't complain, its had many many hours of use, and has gone for a lot of bumpy rides across the ice in its last 7 years. That's the reason I picked up a spare.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

outdoor junkie said:


> Gotta go pick one up. Broke mine on the ride out on the bay Sunday.


What part broke on yours?


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

My handle just broke on mine but the heater itself works fine. 
This is an awesome deal, btw.

I just have to find a way to fix the cheap plastic handle (tube) that keeps popping out of the plastic sides. 
Has this ever happened to anyone? Any suggestions? 
The two plastic sides have spread apart from the metal frame after years of use and the tubular handle won't stay connected.


----------



## LIVNSIN33 (Mar 22, 2007)

Dowel rod and drywall screws, works wonders!


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

LIVNSIN33 said:


> Dowel rod and drywall screws, works wonders!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Dowel rod, or PVC pipe and glue.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I've had mine since the first year they came out, still works fine, back then they were $99.00


----------



## dbldee88 (Sep 30, 2003)

just picked one up at the lowes on plainfield in G.R. they still had six or seven left as of 7pm tonight. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

doh! i definitely woulda picked one up... maybe i'll give it a whirl in the morning.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

OOPS, just started a thread on this before I found this one...lol


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Just got back from Lowes. I bought the last one from the Court St. store and we went to the Corunna Rd. store, still five left there.


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

Buddy and I picked up the last two in bloomfield. Another friend picked one up in rochester, said they had about 20. 

Jig, dowel do-it


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

A buddy of mine went to Lowes in Ionia and bought 4. He didn't mention how many they had in stock but man you can't beat that deal.


----------



## icefisher (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on the heaters! I would have never known they were on sale without reading your posting! 

I picked one up at the Lowe's in Flint.. the Corunna Rd. store. There were 3 or 4 left at 7pm when I bought mine.

Thanks again.


----------

